# Portable Wood Working Bench



## crpaulk (Nov 14, 2011)

I have been building homes and doing finish carpentry for more than 20 years using various work benches. My business slowed down considerably in the past couple of years so I took advantage of my down time and worked on a better bench design than I had been using. It is big, light, and very useful. I build cabinets, book cases, mantles, wainscot, etc.. with it. It has been in use now over a year and I have no complaints. I made a video of it and posted on youtube. 






Ron Paulk
www.paulkhomes.com


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Very innovative! I've made tons of impromptu tables over the years, this is a new one on me.:thumbsup: Keeping your workspace/bench uncluttered is key to organization and efficiency. Four thumbs up!


----------



## crpaulk (Nov 14, 2011)

H. A. S. said:


> Very innovative! I've made tons of impromptu tables over the years, this is a new one on me.:thumbsup: Keeping your workspace/bench uncluttered is key to organization and efficiency. Four thumbs up!


Keeping tools easy to reach without being on the top was high on my list when working out the design. Making it 4x8 was the top on my list. I wanted it big, but also needed it to be light and easy for me to handle. Making the top two parts and constructing it using 1/2" plywood made it light and easy to handle. 

Ron


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Very cool. Good ideas all over.
--Matt


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Ron, welcome to WWT! I saw your youtube video about 6 months ago and really liked the practicality of your design. I don't have to worry about hauling and setting up at a job site like you do, but I am space challenged in my garage wannabee workshop. I am determined to have everything but large equipment stow-able, and multifunction like your table.

Thanks for taking the time to share it on the internet and with us here at WWT.


----------

